

“Installable Web-Apps”. Install apps straight from websites– wouldn't it be nice - berbaquero
https://medium.com/@berbaquero/installable-web-apps-b48fdbcf5915

======
MichaelCrawford
That was, at one time, the way it was commonly done.

Now we have the App Store.

My gripe about the App Store, is that were I to publish my iOS App there, then
for someone to download it from the App Store would be to promote Apple's
business interests far, far more than my own.

No doubt you've all seen "Download it at the App Store" or "Get It A Google
Play" graphic links. No doubt many of you use such links to promote your own
products. No doubt many of you earn some coin by doing so.

But those links are increasing Apple's and Google's link popularity - their
SEO.

While strictly speaking, your pages on the app stores will have links to your
own website. How many referrals do you actually get? How much pagerank do you
get as a result?

I'm quite close to finishing Warp Life, an iOS App, but I am hesitant to
publish it at all for this specific reason. Really what I might do is to
publish only the source code, as well as instructions for installing it on
your own device.

